# Missing kayaker



## gater

Spent everyday this week except Monday continuing to search for Alex Gallant. 
Alex went missing mid-day Saturday just west of South Deer Island in Galveston West Bay. We were able to locate both Alex's kayak and the kayak of his friend who was rescued Saturday. Both the kayaks were located 1/4 mile either side of Caranchua Cut on the north shoreline.

The reason for this new thread is because Alex's dad sent me the following text this morning and with his permission I'm posting it here so maybe someone can help the family get some closure.

*Text Message
Today 6:06am

Hi Steve, this is Alex Gallants dad, we have quite a few volunteers to search on
Saturday. Some will search south shoreline from land, I am wanting to search shallow area reefs and islands.
I am asking for help from the boaters to carry some extra eyes on their boats to
look. If you could help it would be greatly appreciated.*

So that's the text from Alex's dad, I know Sunday the family was on VHF channel 19, not sure if that will be the case Saturday. Here are a couple of numbers you can call as well.

Coast Guard Command Center Houston - 713-678-9057
Texas Parks & Wildlife Law Enforcement dispatcher - 281-842-8100

Thanks


----------



## WillieT

I hope this family can get some closure. Would love a favorable outcome, but at this point I am afraid that is a long shot. Wish I were closer, I would love to try to help.


----------



## Profish00

Im thinking around here. gater if you need another set of eyes let me know.


----------



## JLC52315

My fiance and I maybe able to help I will have him take a look at this thread would love to help as well
Prayers for finding him safe!!


----------



## gater

*Profish*



Profish00 said:


> Im thinking around here. gater if you need another set of eyes let me know.


A little more to the west, where that old structure is along the old ICW on the SW end of confederate. I know the family would appreciate the help, this is not an organized event by any means. If your out and about keep an eye out. Thanks


----------



## letsgofishbro

Ima go play around tomorrow if the winds sits down. Will keep my eyes open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david

Hopefully they will have some closure to this tragic event soon. Everyone out there keep your eyes open. I would guess somewhere from Dana's to the east. Strong outgoing tides, might even be farther west than Confederate. I may be able to get out there to help.


----------



## Knotty Fly

if the wind is safe, My Brother and I will help. We will start at Tiki/N Deer and work toward the north shoreline to Carancahua cut.


----------



## pocjetty

capt. david said:


> Hopefully they will have some closure to this tragic event soon. Everyone out there keep your eyes open. I would guess somewhere from Dana's to the east. Strong outgoing tides, might even be farther west than Confederate. I may be able to get out there to help.


 At this point, you know it doesn't end well - and I hate that. I just hate it.

If I lived up that way, I would help. But, honestly, I wouldn't want to be the one to find him. I'd be lying if I said it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Stuart

pocjetty said:


> At this point, you know it doesn't end well - and I hate that. I just hate it.
> 
> If I lived up that way, I would help. But, honestly, I wouldn't want to be the one to find him. I'd be lying if I said it wouldn't bother me.


My thoughts as well. I applaud those looking. I know absolutely nothing about that area as far as navigating it, so I hope those that do will pitch in, but also keep in mind it will be bittersweet to whoever finds him. Closure for the family, but some things you will never be able to forget as well.


----------



## Riley & Sons

Gater,
Are you going to be out looking tomorrow? I will be off work and can help look tomorrow. I won't be able to on Saturday. Pm me if you need help tomorrow. I have my own boat and am willing to offer it if there is anybody that wants to come along.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Sent up.


----------



## Profish00

Facebook search from his wife below.

Let's Bring Alex Gallant Home

******ATTENTION!!!!!********
Any volunteers please meet us at The Watermans Restaurant at Pirates Cove on Saturday at 9 am. Make sure to have waterproof boots and dress for the weather! Also pack food and drinks (if you plan to be there all day) even so, searching is an exhausting task!


----------



## SaltWaterHooker

Depending on the tides at the time if it was outgoing I would suggest looking east of S Deer. The way the out going converges around there it get quite strong and I would be looking between there and Pelican Island.


----------



## mortarman75p

I am available to help tomorrow and Saturday. Let me know when and where.


----------



## omgidk

can someone post what happen? a ton of boats go through that area, its very busy.. hard to believe nobody saw something... I am just curious and I will be on the water looking this weekend. very sad I feel for them.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter

Something tells me wind had a bigger factor in all of this than tide.


----------



## Mini-x Fan

I will be fishing weather permitting Sunday-Tuesday and will keep an eye out. Prayers for closure for the family sent up.


----------



## capt. david

capt. david said:


> Hopefully they will have some closure to this tragic event soon. Everyone out there keep your eyes open. I would guess somewhere from Dana's to the east. Strong outgoing tides, might even be farther west than Confederate. I may be able to get out there to help.


Correction East of Confederate.


----------



## Bird

I'm wrapped up tomorrow but I searched today from 1030 to 1430. I covered around South Deer, both sides of Confederate, down the South shoreline by Confederate, all through Oxen bayou, Melager Cover, Starvation Cove and down to Pirates. I crossed the bay 4 times North to South shorelines and ran all the way down mid bay to the point on the North shoreline about 1/2 mile past Caranchua cut. I then ran the edge of the grass flats on the North shoreline up to Greens and then ran mid bay back to Tiki.

Having 2-3 people per boat with binoculars would be ideal. Someone having waders to get way up on the flats would be helpful. The water is a little low and very dirty so some of the reefs and flats may not be visible as they usually are. Dress warm folks, the water temp was 43-47 today and the winds lifting the cold off the water was penetrating. God speed to all of you out searching tomorrow.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Any updates?
Prayers for the families and friends involved.


----------



## capt. david

Well still no closure for the family. The family would like to talk with the folks that rescued Brandon off S. Deer Island. Anybody know who it was? Really sobering to meet Alex's wife and his boy. Keep praying for this family and friends.


----------



## Reel Time

capt. david said:


> Well still no closure for the family. The family would like to talk with the folks that rescued Brandon off S. Deer Island. Anybody know who it was? Really sobering to meet Alex's wife and his boy. Keep praying for this family and friends.


Prayers continuing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Blue Fury

I have an airboat but unfortunately I will not be home till Wednesday. I am more than willing to help when I come from work. Prayers for the family.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Brandon lets go Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txflats

Capt. David i will get a hold of my buddy he is the one that got Brandon in.


----------



## Bob Keyes

I am boatless but available for crew 532-236-5707

Bob


----------



## capt. david

Thanks Txflats.


----------



## JLC52315

When anyone gets more info from the guys who helped Brandon please update fiance and I were out there for a few hours Saturday morning to help but didn't have any luck something seems to be missing and more details could def help have a better Idea where he could be. I didn't hear about the friend being out there sat or I would have asked myself hopeful he is found asap!


----------



## txflats

From what I know 911 couldn't transfer to CG to get report out which delayed the Helo. I know this bay well and with the conditions that day search by boat would of been near impossible.


----------



## ShawnQ

We (CG) searched by boat that day. and the entire weekend, through Monday. Miserable conditions. Big tides. Sadly, he could be anywhere now. I'm waiting for updates


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Is there a map anywhere that shows what areas have been covered so far in the search?


----------



## gater

*Search*



Jamie_Lee said:


> Is there a map anywhere that shows what areas have been covered so far in the search?


Jamie just about all of west bay has been search all the way to the pass on the south shoreline.


----------



## capt. david

There isn't much that has not been run like Gator states. Praying he will be found soon. Spring break(lots of boaters) and warmer temps might do the trick. Told his family to make flyers and place in marinas and bait camps in Galveston so folks will be aware. Praying he will be found for his family and friends for closure.


----------



## Profish00

This aint helping


----------



## captnickm

I am not as familiar with west bay as the rest of the bay systems. Where does most of west bays tidal flow come from? The pass or under the causeway?


----------



## Category6

I don't have all the details, but it said at a specific time he was last seen clinging to his kayak. I was thinking if we know where that was and we know where his kayak was found, then we could plot a line and based on wind conditions roughly estimate a SOG. Then you can roughly estimate a time range to succumb to hypothermia in that water temp based on age and physical fitness. Then you have an approximate post mortem drift starting point and time. The resulting end point should be tide based and you can start to narrow down the search area based on known tidal conditions at that time. Not saying I can work out all that math, but it seems like it should be workable.


----------



## Profish00

Not sure y it took so long for his buddy Brandon to add this.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204792589587611&set=o.1548441525409069&type=1


----------



## ShawnQ

Strong northeast wind...blowing tide out of the pass.


----------



## captnickm

Profish00 said:


> Not sure y it took so long for his buddy Brandon to add this.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204792589587611&set=o.1548441525409069&type=1


Looking at the map and the location of the boots. In a strong north wind like we had early last week which way would the water leave the bay from the location of the boots? Would it take the pass or go out under he causeway towards pelican island?


----------



## Profish00

Wind would point towards the pass, North up.


----------



## dPop

During a strong outgoing tide even under a north wind, in that area the tide flows toward the Causeway.


----------



## Profish00

dPop said:


> During a strong outgoing tide even under a north wind, in that area the tide flows toward the Causeway.


Only a few spots to get thru mecoms to the ICW


----------



## gater

The tide splits somewhere around Jamacia Beach. IMHO it's difficult for a body to leave the bay system, it's not like a styrofoam cup blowing across the surface. The maps posted here I would think are fairly accurate. I would also think the reason he hasn't been found yet is because he hasn't surfaced. I still believe he is in the upper part of the bay between Greens and North Deer. The warmer weather this week should change that and hopefully we can locate him for his family.


----------



## saltwatersensations

gater said:


> The tide splits somewhere around Jamacia Beach. IMHO it's difficult for a body to leave the bay system, it's not like a styrofoam cup blowing across the surface. The maps posted here I would think are fairly accurate. I would also think the reason he hasn't been found yet is because he hasn't surfaced. I still believe he is in the upper part of the bay between Greens and North Deer. The warmer weather this week should change that and hopefully we can locate him for his family.


I agree. I dont the the wind is going to affect the direction as much as the tide/current. Hope they find him soon. Very sad. Prayers for the family.

Everyone take note and wear your safety equipment.


----------



## heli.clay

I flew the bay the other day and thought about this thread and the family. Everyone on the helicopter was keeping an eye open. We will continue to do so


----------



## ShawnQ

saltwatersensations said:


> I agree. I dont the the wind is going to affect the direction as much as the tide/current. Hope they find him soon. Very sad. Prayers for the family.
> 
> Everyone take note and wear your safety equipment.


The wind affects the tide. I agree with current being stronger...but if you have an outgoing tide and an offshore wind, water is ripping out of the pass. (1knot current is said to be equal to 30mph wind on the surface).

There is also no telling how far he swam/stayed above water prior to being succumbed to cold. That can affect drift. The traffic can also play a big part. Mud is also an issue we've dealt with.


----------



## Bird

If the fog clears and it's not rainy tomorrow, I'm going to go search again tomorrow. Tide levels are pretty normal and actually quite high right now. I'm going to focus more on the North shoreline area from Greens cut back to South Deer going by North deer. While it is a guess, I agree with Gater that he is in this part of West bay.


----------



## ShawnQ

Bird, where are you launching?


----------



## Bird

ShawnQ said:


> Bird, where are you launching?


My house on Tiki. Push button and go.


----------



## ShawnQ

I'm in bayou vista. I may head out. What boat are you in?


----------



## Bird

ShawnQ said:


> I'm in bayou vista. I may head out. What boat are you in?


I'm in my white and light grey El Pescador 24 with white Johnson 150. I'll probably go out late morning if the rain pushes out. Forecast kinda sucks but radar loops showing it pushing out over night. Zeitgeist is going to try and ride with me so I'll have an extra set of eyes.


----------



## ShawnQ

10-4. I'm in a yellow/white ranger bay , so not much good in the shallows. I've got a sick kid at home so I doubt I'll make it out...but if I do I will look for you.


----------



## KingTut

gater said:


> The tide splits somewhere around Jamacia Beach. IMHO it's difficult for a body to leave the bay system, it's not like a styrofoam cup blowing across the surface. The maps posted here I would think are fairly accurate. I would also think the reason he hasn't been found yet is because he hasn't surfaced. I still believe he is in the upper part of the bay between Greens and North Deer. The warmer weather this week should change that and hopefully we can locate him for his family.


I'm in agreement with gator He hasn't surfaced yet. From what I've been reading, the cold and saltwater can prevent buoyancy for as long as three to four weeks. I also read that it could be possible that he is still right where he went down, which is often the case irregardless of tide and wind conditions. Side scan would come in very handy right about now.

As for the eyewitness/fishing partner, I believe there would be an intense case of "survivors guilt" preventing him from functioning in any reasonable fashion other than to isolate himself totally. Especially if he's been privy to any of the irresponsible statements I've heard made about his absence.


----------



## KingTut

This is a fresh new lead to build on. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=869183403128347&set=o.1548441525409069&type=1&theater


----------



## gater

*Search*



KingTut said:


> I'm in agreement with gator He hasn't surfaced yet. From what I've been reading, the cold and saltwater can prevent buoyancy for as long as three to four weeks. I also read that it could be possible that he is still right where he went down, which is often the case irregardless of tide and wind conditions. Side scan would come in very handy right about now.
> 
> As for the eyewitness/fishing partner, I believe there would be an intense case of "survivors guilt" preventing him from functioning in any reasonable fashion other than to isolate himself totally. Especially if he's been privy to any of the irresponsible statements I've heard made about his absence.


Brandon has given some valuable information and was out searching earlier this week, it's got to be tough on him.


----------



## capt. david

Like Gator says tide splits a little west of Jamaica beach. I am with Gator Upper part of West Galveston Bay. He was wearing a Carhart jacket. Lots of weight when wet. I spoke with Brandon on Monday after the accident. Nothing but helpful. This is difficult on everyone involved. Keep praying he will be found.


----------



## CHARLIE

Deep water along the old ICW running between north and south deer islands.


----------



## mastercylinder60

I admire you guys for spending your own time and money in crummy weather to go out and look for this young man's body. I hope your work pays off and ya'll can help give his folks some closure soon.

MC


----------



## mstrelectricman

mastercylinder said:


> I admire you guys for spending your own time and money in crummy weather to go out and look for this young man's body. I hope your work pays off and ya'll can help give his folks some closure soon.
> 
> MC


X2. Praying for his parents sanity.


----------



## sotexhookset

Gonna have to wholeheartedly agree with MC here. Y'all be safe out there as well.


----------



## JLC52315

I am hoping to get back out there again this weekend if he is still not found. I was very hopeful last weekend but unfortunately no luck....
I think everyone needs to do some good often in their life I know I feed for that feeling of helping someone and I would pray that if it was me in need people would help my family! 
#helpBringalexhome!


----------



## Bird

Well, zeitgeist and I went out and searched this morning for 3 solid hours. We used the guess-timated drift map as a reference. We started at South deer, made a lap around it, down the East side of Confederate over to where middle deer island used to be and back up the old ICW channel back up to South deer. Back down to Greens cut, up the shoreline to North deer, back down the channel over to Oxen and skirted the shoreline down to Pirates and then back to Tiki. I searched this area Friday as well. I agree with Charlie that he is in this general area. Water temp is 51 so still very cold. Skies are clearing up down here so y'all can load up your boats and go search.

FYI- it is colder on the water than you think, dress accordingly. Zeitgeist commented that he should have worn an extra layer.

#helpbringalexhome


----------



## mastercylinder60

Good try, fellas. Spinach for both of you.


----------



## gater

*Search*



Bird said:


> Well, zeitgeist and I went out and searched this morning for 3 solid hours. We used the guess-timated drift map as a reference. We started at South deer, made a lap around it, down the East side of Confederate over to where middle deer island used to be and back up the old ICW channel back up to South deer. Back down to Greens cut, up the shoreline to North deer, back down the channel over to Oxen and skirted the shoreline down to Pirates and then back to Tiki. I searched this area Friday as well. I agree with Charlie that he is in this general area. Water temp is 51 so still very cold. Skies are clearing up down here so y'all can load up your boats and go search.
> 
> FYI- it is colder on the water than you think, dress accordingly. Zeitgeist commented that he should have worn an extra layer.
> 
> #helpbringalexhome


Good effort guys!


----------



## Bird

*Thanks*

I'm just trying to do what I can. I have the time off (for once) and the means to get out there into what is essentially my backyard. At the very least I'm on the water and, to the greater good, perhaps we can help this family. As a bonus to me, I've been on the water so much I have a real good idea where to fish :biggrin:

I'm going to run out tomorrow for some fishing and searching after Mass with the kiddos. I'll be sure to send up a few extra for the Gallant family and everyone involved in finding him.

One thing Zeitgeist and I talked about on the boat was once you get out there looking, you begin to realize how difficult it will be to find him. Even though I don't think the actual area he is in is that large of an area, say 1 square mile, it still feels like searching for a needle in a haystack. I can't imagine how family and friends actually feel but I can empathize with them and so, I continue to search.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Bird said:


> One thing Zeitgeist and I talked about on the boat was once you get out there looking, you begin to realize how difficult it will be to find him. Even though I don't think the actual area he is in is that large of an area, say 1 square mile, it still feels like searching for a needle in a haystack. I can't imagine how family and friends actually feel but I can empathize with them and so, I continue to search.


 Indeed, on a map it does not look like a large area but being there changes the perspective without a doubt. We spotted and keyed in on a lot of things that required a second look and required motoring closer. Hopefully there will be closure soon!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i have been following this, i thank all those that have tried to find him, we are all brothers on the water despite small arguments we may have on social media. everyone making it home safely is the most important thing.
sadly several kayakers died in Texas waters this winter, those of us in the kayak world will continue to push safety for our fellow kayakers(vhf radios, pfd, PLB, going with friends in good weather ect.) no one is invincible on the water and all vessels can sink, most veteran kayakers and boaters learn to minimize risk.

i will end with saying if i sunk my kayak offshore i hope a passing boat would give me ride.
that said if that same boat sunk while i was fishing i would do everything in my power to make sure the occupants made it safely to shore.

wear your PFD, get a VHF radio tell someone where your going or take a friend with you..


----------



## weimtrainer

I have never been in West Bay and my Pathfinder 22 is not the shallowest boat, but I would be willing to furnish boat, fuel, food & drinks if someone wants to show me where to go. I also have plenty of of surf rods, what if I built a few rigs per the attached diagram and drifted or trolled some of the deeper places and drag the bottom? I can't come until Sunday, hopefully he is found long before, but if either Bird or Zeitgeist think this is a viable option, and I have a navigator or 2, I'll be there.


----------



## Bird

Weimtrainer, good idea in theory but the main problem is that the bottom is covered with oyster and that rig would snag right away. I didn't make it out today because the weather just sucked. If we get a break I'll head out tomorrow.


----------



## weimtrainer

What if there were small floats on the lines with hooks? Hate sitting here in my warm house knowing he is still out there. Tell me what I can do to help and I'm there.


----------



## cristinwright

Has anyone considered contacting Texas Equusearch Tim Miller? I am a member of a search and recovery team and have had him involved multiple times on our call outs. He has alot of resources and is very knowledgeable. http://texasequusearch.org/


----------



## gater

I honestly don't think the body has surfaced yet. Once it does it should be easy to locate, we are not talking a big search area and it's in a popular winter time fishing spot so there are a few boats out there everyday. Equisearch while very useful would be a family call.


----------



## jaime1982

Any updates?


----------



## capt. david

Nothing yet. Alex's sister came by yesterday. She had fliers made with a pic of Alex and distributed them in all bait camps, marinas on the island. Hopeful he will be found in the next few days. The family will be out searching again the next few days starting today.


----------



## 24Buds

This is a sad deal. I will be out in west bay Saturday and will look as well.


----------



## ACC

Searched reefs and shoreline in West Bay. Started at reef on north side of old intracoastal and headed west. Water was too murky to search bottom of old intracoastal. Jumped north and followed south side of the south ICW reef; continued on around south side of North Deer Island to northeast corner of lagoon. Followed south side ICW reef to mainland (now the island with the nice cabin which usually has a mowed lawn), followed shoreline to Greenâ€™s Cut. Wind was from the south about 10 mph. Visibility 1.5 to 2 feet.


----------



## gater

*Search*



ACC said:


> Searched reefs and shoreline in West Bay. Started at reef on north side of old intracoastal and headed west. Water was too murky to search bottom of old intracoastal. Jumped north and followed south side of the south ICW reef; continued on around south side of North Deer Island to northeast corner of lagoon. Followed south side ICW reef to mainland (now the island with the nice cabin which usually has a mowed lawn), followed shoreline to Greenâ€™s Cut. Wind was from the south about 10 mph. Visibility 1.5 to 2 feet.


Thanks for your efforts, I believe the family will be out searching today. With spring break and the nice weather there should be plenty of boats on the water this weekend so hopefully someone finds him.


----------



## CHARLIE

Yes very nice day this morning. No wind and clear. The boy is in West bay.


----------



## myprozac

Ran all of the spoils. pats pass and mecoms area to greens . Good visibility. Prayers for family


----------



## Solodaddio

Each time I see this thread pop up, I hope to read something positive. Very sad.


----------



## Bird

Good onya guys for continuing to search. I'm hoping to get a couple hours on the water tomorrow after I wake up from nights.


----------



## capt. david

Ran from The GYB to Snake Island then back to Pirates. Floating debris is all I found.


----------



## Bharvey

I don't get out on the water much, and certainly not in this area. I just wanted to say that I admire you guys for taking time to help search for this guy. I'm glad to see the 2cool community coming together to help fellow sportsmen and their families. Good job 2coolers.


----------



## Seachaser

Any updates?


----------



## chaco

Solodaddio said:


> Each time I see this thread pop up, I hope to read something positive. Very sad.


Yeah, same here.



Bharvey said:


> I don't get out on the water much, and certainly not in this area. I just wanted to say that I admire you guys for taking time to help search for this guy. I'm glad to see the 2cool community coming together to help fellow sportsmen and their families. *Good job 2coolers*.


No kidding! It is really an admirable effort, in a very sad situation.

I have now read he was wearing steel toe boots and a Carhart jacket and rain pants, with no life-jacket. If any of that is right, gee, I can't imagine trying to save myself in cold bay water with that combo. I feel really bad for his immediate family, and all his friends and his fishing partner that day.


----------



## cman

Weren't the boots found on a island?


----------



## saltwatersensations

cman said:


> Weren't the boots found on a island?


I believe I read that also

Sad that he hasnt been found yet. I was hopeful this past weekend that he would.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Here is a Google Map with pins dropped at approximant locations where everything was found.


----------



## CHARLIE

no boots on island floating I believe


----------



## jaime1982

Does anyone have an actual story of what happened (without too many details)? 

so sad!


----------



## Zeitgeist

jaime1982 said:


> Does anyone have an actual story of what happened (without too many details)?
> 
> so sad!


Original thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1369290


----------



## surf_ox

How deep is it across there?

I usually fish east bay and am not sure.

Could a line of boats ~10 ft apart go back and forth canvasing the area?



---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## jaime1982

Zeitgeist said:


> Original thread:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1369290


Thank you!


----------



## Zeitgeist

surf_ox said:


> How deep is it across there?
> 
> I usually fish east bay and am not sure.
> 
> Could a line of boats ~10 ft apart go back and forth canvasing the area?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


It varies because the old ICW runs through there.


----------



## Tortuga

Pretty grim info below..but drowning victims always go to the bottom and time
varies until they surface again. Most will surface very near where they went down..

Prayers for all of the families and searchers involved....

"_This information was complied by members John Sanders, Dr. John Whittington,
and Mark Williams of the National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute and 
should only be used for estimating when a body should float.

WATER
TEMPERATURE
DAYS TO
SURFACE
40 degrees 14-20 days
50 degrees 10-14 days
60 degrees 7-10 days
70 degrees 3-7 days
80 degrees 1-2 days
1. Victims that have drowned in 30-40 degree water will not surface until
water warms.
2. Victims that are 100 feet or deeper may not surface_"


----------



## gater

*Kayak*



Tortuga said:


> Pretty grim info below..but drowning victims always go to the bottom and time
> varies until they surface again. Most will surface very near where they went down..
> 
> Prayers for all of the families and searchers involved....
> 
> "_This information was complied by members John Sanders, Dr. John Whittington,
> and Mark Williams of the National Underwater Rescue-Recovery Institute and
> should only be used for estimating when a body should float.
> 
> WATER
> TEMPERATURE
> DAYS TO
> SURFACE
> 40 degrees 14-20 days
> 50 degrees 10-14 days
> 60 degrees 7-10 days
> 70 degrees 3-7 days
> 80 degrees 1-2 days
> 1. Victims that have drowned in 30-40 degree water will not surface until
> water warms.
> 2. Victims that are 100 feet or deeper may not surface_"


Tortuga thanks for posting that info, based on his clothing it might fall under the 40 degree mark. That's why I have been concentrating in the general area where we think he went down. Just got in from searching again, spending 95% of my time north of greens/pirates cove line.


----------



## Bird

Another concern that Gater and I have talked about is that the heavy clothing may have snagged on oyster and be hung up.


----------



## Law Dog

I'm will be going up in Chopper this afternoon. Searched the reefs and shoreline in West Bay. Starting at the Causeway heading west checking the Shorelines, reefs the South & North side, old intracoastal and headed west.


----------



## CHARLIE

Good luck.. Hope you find him. Be sure to check souith side of North Deer and around the levees on south side.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

gater said:


> Tortuga thanks for posting that info, based on his clothing it might fall under the 40 degree mark. That's why I have been concentrating in the general area where we think he went down. Just got in from searching again, spending 95% of my time north of greens/pirates cove line.


We spent 5 hours on the N. shoreline from Greens all the way to the discontinued spoils towards Alligator on Friday with nothing unusual to be seen in less than 2' of water.

Terrible situation. Horrible feeling knowing he had a young kid. I've got a month old daughter at home - I can't imagine what his family is going through right now.


----------



## DannyMac

Could it be possible the young man could have drifted in another direction from the posted tides and drift pattern or do think he will still be in upper West bay? My son and I are going to try and get out this week.


----------



## Flat Natural Born

I've read a few different post on here and Facebook that said he was wearing steel toe work boots and they found them.i was just wondering were they on his kayak or the bank?shouldnt boots sink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX

Dear God, please make it possible for this young man to be found so that the family can have closure. 

Keep seeing this thread and I can only imagine how difficult it must be for the family. sad2sm


----------



## gater

*Kayaker*



DannyMac said:


> Could it be possible the young man could have drifted in another direction from the posted tides and drift pattern or do think he will still be in upper West bay? My son and I are going to try and get out this week.


DMac anything is possible but of all the bay systems, West Bay would the hardest for a body to exit due to the shallow reefs, shell bottom and islands on the north end and the shallow sand bars on the south end. All that coupled with the layout if the bay being long and narrow boats cover a lot of water everyday.


----------



## ShawnQ

For the record, saw the helo fly by me today. I was in Jones, and just outside of the ICW in West Bay near Harborwalk. I didnt see anything out of the ordinary... But I can't get too shallow.

My water temp was showing 71.4 at a spoil near icw marker 58.

If I'm treading water, kick off my boots, and try to swim....I could be anywhere. It is easy to get turned around in a panic. Especially when you can't see beyond the swells.

Has anyone thoroughly searched Jones Lake shorelines?

How about the marsh/grass flats/fields North of the ICW between Jones and Chocolate?

If he found land and started walking, he could've succumbed to the elements before he ever reached civilization.

Predators are also a part of the equation... Although most aren't around in numbers in these water temps.

What kind of boots were they, lace up or slip on?


----------



## Bird

ShawnQ said:


> ...
> *Has anyone thoroughly searched Jones Lake shorelines?
> 
> How about the marsh/grass flats/fields North of the ICW between Jones and Chocolate?*...


Yes, I know I have as well as Gater have search that entire North shoreline. Very little chance he made it into the ICW.


----------



## Bonito

KeeperTX said:


> Dear God, please make it possible for this young man to be found so that the family can have closure.
> 
> Keep seeing this thread and I can only imagine how difficult it must be for the family. sad2sm


In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## redfish203

We looked over quite a bit of the North shoreline on Saturday and Sunday. Talked to Gater this weekend and we looked at many of the areas where he is likely to be. The warming water should hopefully help with recovery soon for his family's sake.


----------



## redfish203

Just ran the skiff shallow from N Deer to Charanch cut North shoreline WB and back..nothing.


----------



## gater

*Search*

Talked with Alex's dad this morning and he is trying to arrange a search using cadaver dogs from the boat. Depending on when this is might need a volunteer with West Bay knowledge to take the dogs out in the boat. He will let me know when he has this arranged.


----------



## TheRooster

I can take some people out Friday if it helps, I have a shallowsport classic so don't know how well the cadaver dogs will do in it, but I'll be getting off my night shift Friday morning so I'll bring my boat to work and head over to the ramp with my boat and launch when I get off, I fish west quite a bit and know that grass shoreline and other areas pretty well, if someone more experienced with west bay than myself wants to hop aboard I'm game, don't know how much I could help but I was planning on running around anyways this weekend and seeing if I could see anything, just let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf

The effort to provide closure to this tragic event , the search, the conversation, is what makes our 2 cool family so important.


----------



## OnedayScratch

donf said:


> The effort to provide closure to this tragic event , the search, the conversation, is what makes our 2 cool family so important.


Yes, I couldn't agree more. I've been following this and have to say Gator, you are an amazing person. Along with others that can contribute, this will hopefully help the family.


----------



## Tortuga

Gater.. I don't remember if this came up, but experts say that drowning victims all go to the bottom and stay there until body gasses increase to a point that they could overcome the weight of the water and float the body to the surface. Point of all this is that the experts also say most victims will be near where they were last seen...ie. where his buddy was found. I wonder if some divers might be of help.. Realize that West Bay is mostly pretty shallow and from my experience pretty muddy or cloudy....except during the winter months...but it might help if you could recruit some divers to at least give it a shot. The currents and tides really don't enter into most cases.... The victim goes down to the bottom and stays there until bouyancy brings him to the surface...once again..usually very near where he went down..

just my .02...and thanks to you and the other guys that are putting out so much effort to assist the family,,Wish I could help but that's in my rear view mirror nowadays...


----------



## CHARLIE

Gater

Let me know if and when the dog issue comes to pass. I will be out of town Friday thru Sunday. Be back Sunday eve. If it happens after that I wil be glad to help.


----------



## JFolm

Drag hooks will be more effective than divers most likely. Sounds cruel but it is a real world method for finding drowning victims.


And you are right, most bodies don't travel far.


----------



## bjones2571

Don't see how that would work with all the oysters in West bay.

I agree with what else has been said about the efforts of those looking to find closure for the family.


----------



## Tortuga

JFolm said:


> *Drag hooks will be more effective than divers most likely.* Sounds cruel but it is a real world method for finding drowning victims.
> 
> And you are right, most bodies don't travel far.


True....just couldn't bring myself to suggest it... Afraid family might be following this thread....


----------



## JFolm

Yeah I hear ya. Sorry if I was too blunt. 

I lost my dad to a drowning accident 3 years ago. It hurts. I watched a team search for my dad that way (hooks) for 5 hrs. Just hope the family has closure.


----------



## Tortuga

Not too blunt....Just a fact....

Sorry to hear about your Dad... R.I.P


----------



## gater

*Thanks*



Tortuga said:


> Gater.. I don't remember if this came up, but experts say that drowning victims all go to the bottom and stay there until body gasses increase to a point that they could overcome the weight of the water and float the body to the surface. Point of all this is that the experts also say most victims will be near where they were last seen...ie. where his buddy was found. I wonder if some divers might be of help.. Realize that West Bay is mostly pretty shallow and from my experience pretty muddy or cloudy....except during the winter months...but it might help if you could recruit some divers to at least give it a shot. The currents and tides really don't enter into most cases.... The victim goes down to the bottom and stays there until bouyancy brings him to the surface...once again..usually very near where he went down..
> 
> just my .02...and thanks to you and the other guys that are putting out so much effort to assist the family,,Wish I could help but that's in my rear view mirror nowadays...


I agree and thanks for the info. The water where we think he went down is 4-6ft. The water is not gin clear like it usually is in the winter, with the last two blows and warmer weather the moss is starting to float and the visibility is not there.

LawDog said he could see pretty good from the chopper two days ago when he searched but no signs of Alex.


----------



## gater

*Search*



JFolm said:


> Yeah I hear ya. Sorry if I was too blunt.
> 
> I lost my dad to a drowning accident 3 years ago. It hurts. I watched a team search for my dad that way (hooks) for 5 hrs. Just hope the family has closure.


Sorry for your loss, your comment was not too blunt. It's the fact and in talking Alexs dad I believe he understands the situation, he just wants his son back.


----------



## redfish203

Gater, I can help, just dont know how dogs will work in the poling skiff, just depends on wind...give me a call or post up with details.


----------



## gater

*Search*



redfish203 said:


> Gater, I can help, just dont know how dogs will work in the poling skiff, just depends on wind...give me a call or post up with details.


Will do, I can't get out until Sunday but I told him I didnt think it would be difficult in finding help, 2cool never disappoints.

As soon as I hear details I will post up....


----------



## capt. david

gater said:


> Talked with Alex's dad this morning and he is trying to arrange a search using cadaver dogs from the boat. Depending on when this is might need a volunteer with West Bay knowledge to take the dogs out in the boat. He will let me know when he has this arranged.


Talked to Alex's dad about this yesterday morning. Likely will need a few boats to help. Hopefully closure for the family will happen soon.


----------



## TheRooster

capt. david said:


> Talked to Alex's dad about this yesterday morning. Likely will need a few boats to help. Hopefully closure for the family will happen soon.


I'm free all weekend rain or shine, my boats ready to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCockrell

*Carankuah Reef???*

I just saw this thread and want to offer any services needed. I'm very familiar with the west bay system and am available. I'm working nights but have the days to help however I can. I have a boat and am willing anytime after 8:00 once the kids are off to daycare.... was reading and immediately thought of Carankuah reef... I know some people have mentioned the cut and the north shoreline but anything traveling west down the center of the bay has a good chance of finding the reef.... I'm sure someone has, but if not, it's definitely a spot to look? please let me know if I can be of assistance, otherwise I'll probably be out on my own this weekend looking. 713-530-9042


----------



## TheRooster

JCockrell said:


> I just saw this thread and want to offer any services needed. I'm very familiar with the west bay system and am available. I'm working nights but have the days to help however I can. I have a boat and am willing anytime after 8:00 once the kids are off to daycare.... was reading and immediately thought of Carankuah reef... I know some people have mentioned the cut and the north shoreline but anything traveling west down the center of the bay has a good chance of finding the reef.... I'm sure someone has, but if not, it's definitely a spot to look? please let me know if I can be of assistance, otherwise I'll probably be out on my own this weekend looking. 713-530-9042


Anything is worth a look brother, but with all the info that gator and bird and others have posted, it's possible he's around the deer island area and the old ICW, he just hasn't surfaced yet, water hasn't warmed up yet, the one time everyone WANTS gin clear water in west bay in the winter and we don't have it, I'll be out there as well this weekend running around all weekend, I'll be in a 18' shallowsport classic, here's my number if it helps, 713-232-9033, names tommy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

Scares me that he was believed to have drowned in only 4-6ft of water... Was he wearing waders and just couldn't swim to shore? I'm not trying to beat a dead horse here but I wish this man had worn a life jacket. Any details would help to make sure this never happens again it's so sad I feel so much pain for his newborn kiddo and his lady at home. I hope he is found soon


----------



## kenny

Ha anyone looked further East. We've had some fronts and low tides that very probably moved the body nearer the causeway, regardless of where other items were found.


----------



## capt. david

Did the other day.Area has been searched by land and water.


----------



## gater

*Lifejacket*



SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Scares me that he was believed to have drowned in only 4-6ft of water... Was he wearing waders and just couldn't swim to shore? I'm not trying to beat a dead horse here but I wish this man had worn a life jacket. Any details would help to make sure this never happens again it's so sad I feel so much pain for his newborn kiddo and his lady at home. I hope he is found soon


I honestly don't think it would have made a difference except in locating him afterwards. I don't think anyone could have survived the trip across the bay.


----------



## TMO

Why hasn't the news gotten on this story ? It seems if they did maybe Texas Equasearch could get involved. This is such a tragedy, his family needs some closure.


----------



## gater

*Search*

Just wanted to share this..

Got a pm from a fellow 2cooler today and he told me he didn't have a boat and couldn't make it down this weekend but he offered to send me a hundred bucks
to help with fuel. While I really appreciate the offer, there plenty of 2 coolers that have spent their own time and money looking for Alex.

It's people like this 2cooler that keeps us logging on here everyday. As I explained, some prayers and a little luck will go a long way right now.

Thanks again sir for your offer!


----------



## Hurley

Will be going out there in that area tomorrow afternoon and sunday morning. Will keep a lookout while I'm out there.


----------



## Flat Natural Born

There's a tournament out of lutes Friday and Saturday yall may wanna get with them and ask everyone to keep an eye out.i know a lot of guys will be fishing the north shore line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Gater

I will be in twn this week end. Not leaving


----------



## Profish00

TMO said:


> Why hasn't the news gotten on this story ? It seems if they did maybe Texas Equasearch could get involved. This is such a tragedy, his family needs some closure.


Texas Equasearch was involved


----------



## Tortuga

CHARLIE said:


> Gater
> 
> I will be in town this week end. Not leaving


Gater...sign THIS man on.. The Mayor is a man who 'gets things done'..


----------



## ACC

Good morning to search. Hardly any wind but periodic fog. Began in Offatts Bayou between the airport and Pyramids, searched west to 8 mile road; north to reefs , west to South Deer Island; followed shoreline around entire island; east to long reefs on old intracoastal; west through old intracoastal past Middle Deer island to Greens Gut. ICW to Harbor Walk. Clarity up to 2 feet.


----------



## myprozac

Any weekend update????


----------



## gater

*Update*



myprozac said:


> Any weekend update????


Still no sign of Alex, the family has not given up hope but has exhausted most of the means they can use. They don't have a boat, and continue to ask that everyone keep an eye out while on the water. The are very appreciative of all the help that everyone has given in helping find Alex.

The Cadaver dogs were out Saturday but did not pick up a scent.

I searched Sunday morning, there were plenty of boats on the water all over the bay. Just got in from a two hour run on the upper bay and the ICW all the way to Chocolate.

Talked to a couple experienced guides about the tides and winds we have since Alex went missing and what kind of effect they would have. They feel the same way I do and that is he is still in West Bay.


----------



## saltwatersensations

**** man I hope it happens soon so they can have some closure. Been thinking about this every day.


----------



## dbarham

saltwatersensations said:


> **** man I hope it happens soon so they can have some closure. Been thinking about this every day.


Me too man this is just horrible.


----------



## jaime1982

dbarham said:


> Me too man this is just horrible.


Yep, every time i see this Im hoping he is found so maybe the family can get closer to closure.


----------



## essayons75

jaime1982 said:


> Yep, every time i see this Im hoping he is found so maybe the family can get closer to closure.


Me too. Continued prayers for his family.


----------



## capt. david

Went out yesterday and ran from Pirates to the causeway.


----------



## Bob Keyes

*This is what 2cool is all about*

Locating Alex has become a point of honor in this community, this is what we do! I am boatless but am available for crew duty, 832-236-5707

Bob


----------



## 61Bubbletop

saltwatersensations said:


> **** man I hope it happens soon so they can have some closure. Been thinking about this every day.


X2. I don't own a boat, but was invited out on one weekend before last. I brought up the subject so we could keep our eyes peeled. I am with everybody else who wants to see closure. Keep up the good work everybody.


----------



## July Johnson

Prayers for Alex and his folks.......man this is sad.I don't know what I would do if that was my boy...sad just sad.


----------



## Law Dog

Gater, I sent you a PM


----------



## myprozac

I think the family might be getting some closure today. I just got a text message stating a body was found. Prayers for the family


----------



## JLC52315

myprozac said:


> I think the family might be getting some closure today. I just got a text message stating a body was found. Prayers for the family


Please keep updated when you hear anything else!
Gosh I hope they found him but I couldnt imagine being the one who did 

#BringAlexHome


----------



## Copano/Aransas

JLC52315 said:


> Please keep updated when you hear anything else!
> Gosh I hope they found him but I couldnt imagine being the one who did
> 
> #BringAlexHome


X2. Hopefully some closure for the family.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Sad news but good news. Hopefully the family can now have some closure.


----------



## redfish555

I was told he was found and he was was found in pirates cove. That is all I know at this point I will keep yall updated if I hear more


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hopefully this will bring some closure to the family. Prayers to the family


----------



## myprozac

redfish555 said:


> I was told he was found and he was was found in pirates cove. That is all I know at this point I will keep yall updated if I hear more


I was first told bird island, And then told closer to snake island area on the s shorline.


----------



## Seachaser

God bless him and his family.


----------



## gater

*Alex*

I will post some information later but not until I know that the family has been notified and proper identification has been made.


----------



## HoustonKid

Very sad situation but I am glad the family will have some closure if it is him that was found.


----------



## GMTK

Just terrible. Prayers to the family.


----------



## bjones2571

Hey I just found this while searching for news about Alex. The 2cool family has done a lot of good for a lot of people over the years responding to fundraiser requests. Obviously this is one that needs our support.

http://www.gofundme.com/nqun2w


----------



## C.Hern5972

gater said:


> I will post some information later but not until I know that the family has been notified and proper identification has been made.


Please do, and thank you and all the others for the support.


----------



## Bob Keyes

Bad news in this case is good news


----------



## TheRooster

Bob Keyes said:


> Bad news in this case is good news


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro

My buddy is the one who found him this morning. Super shocked. Glad the family got closure


----------



## Bazooka

letsgofishbro said:


> My buddy is the one who found him this morning. Super shocked. Glad the family got closure


A huge THANK YOU to your buddy. Please share more when you can.


----------



## sotexhookset

Prayers sent for the families closure this time.


----------



## dbarham

letsgofishbro said:


> My buddy is the one who found him this morning. Super shocked. Glad the family got closure


Prayers to all involved and prayers for closure for those close to him..


----------



## jaime1982

dbarham said:


> Prayers to all involved and prayers for closure for those close to him..


Yes prayers to all involved!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Prayers for all. So very sadâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## s.crawfish

Prayers to all.


----------



## Riley & Sons

Prayers to all. Thank God for the closure for Alex's family. In all honesty, I'm glad it wasn't a family member that found him. Now the healing can begin.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Anyone say where he was found. I heard around pirates cove but unsure if that is factual or not.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Buddy called it indian beach.


----------



## saltwatersensations

letsgofishbro said:


> Buddy called it indian beach.


That is quite a ways away from the original thought looking at a map. Kudos to all the people who gave their time and made great efforts to find him. Prayers for the family for healing.


----------



## spurgersalty

saltwatersensations said:


> That is quite a ways away from the original thought looking at a map. Kudos to all the people who gave their time and made great efforts to find him. Prayers for the family for healing.


X2
Well done gentlemen and ladies.


----------



## DCAVA

Prayers for the family


----------



## Capt D

Prayers sent 
God Bless


----------



## gater

*Fundraiser*



bjones2571 said:


> Hey I just found this while searching for news about Alex. The 2cool family has done a lot of good for a lot of people over the years responding to fundraiser requests. Obviously this is one that needs our support.
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/nqun2w


There is another thread started concerning this. After speaking with Alex's father this evening he told me that the name associated with that gofundme site is legit and the family would appreciate any donations.


----------



## JFolm

letsgofishbro said:


> My buddy is the one who found him this morning. Super shocked. Glad the family got closure


I hope your friend is okay dealing with this. Remind him he helped out a family greatly. I couldn't imagine going a month with the thought of never finding their loved one.

Hope the family can get some rest now and have some closure with this tragedy.


----------



## TheRooster

gater said:


> There is another thread started concerning this. After speaking with Alex's father this evening he told me that the name associated with that gofundme site is legit and the family would appreciate any donations.


I'm actually going Friday to drop off some food to the wife and kiddo, talked with Alex's neighbor and he gave me the address, my madre is also trying to get a floral arrangement made with her funeral home connections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## July Johnson

Wow......God please wrap your hands around this family and give them strength.

There are no words.


----------



## chaco

So everything sounds like the body has been identified, although there is no actual statement giving that specific news that can find here on 2cool, or other sources. 
I'm sure hoping for a peaceful closure for all.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Very sad prayers sent for him and his family. Hats of to all the 2 coolers who helped, and are still helping.


----------



## chaco

I have been a concerned and sad follower of this tragedy, and any subsequent news about the final outcome. Still, I have not managed to find or read any update since some of our 2cool members here indicated the body had been found two days ago. Google searching for news turns up nothing, and the "Let's Bring Alex Gallant Home" page has not been touched since March 22. I sure hope that everybody sharing the concern over this horrible accident can eventually get some closure of their own. It is just such a shocking set of events, that has touched many people.


----------



## manwitaplan

chaco said:


> I have been a concerned and sad follower of this tragedy, and any subsequent news about the final outcome. Still, I have not managed to find or read any update since some of our 2cool members here indicated the body had been found two days ago. Google searching for news turns up nothing, and the "Let's Bring Alex Gallant Home" page has not been touched since March 22. I sure hope that everybody sharing the concern over this horrible accident can eventually get some closure of their own. It is just such a shocking set of events, that has touched many people.


Same Here!


----------



## jesco

JFolm said:


> I hope your friend is okay dealing with this. Remind him he helped out a family greatly. I couldn't imagine going a month with the thought of never finding their loved one.
> 
> Hope the family can get some rest now and have some closure with this tragedy.


 Very wise words regarding letsgofishbro's friend. Say a little prayer for him too, if you are so inclined.


----------



## gater

*Missing*

The reason nothing has been posted here or in the news media is because the body recovered has not been positively identified. I'm sure there will more details once that happens.


----------



## I Fall In

It's amazing how you can be happy (that he was found) yet so sad. 
More prayers for all involved.
God Bless


----------



## manwitaplan

gater said:


> The reason nothing has been posted here or in the news media is because the body recovered has not been positively identified. I'm sure there will more details once that happens.


Thank You Gater!

I figured as much but had that he had been found.

God Speed!


----------



## chaco

Except that there is not yet a positive identification of the body, per gater's post above. 
So for me it seems too early to be saying the search is over. 
At this point, unfortunately, it may be over, and it may not.


----------



## JLC52315

chaco said:


> Except that there is not yet a positive identification of the body, per gater's post above.
> So for me it seems too early to be saying the search is over.
> At this point, unfortunately, it may be over, and it may not.


Its him. they just cant legally say it but body was found with his work shirt on it said Alex and baker hughes


----------



## letsgofishbro

His wife posted on FB that it was him that was found. She says he was found on Tuesday behind pirates beach. Not sure why but my buddy found him on Wednesday behind indian beach. But it has been confirmed that it is alex.


----------



## JFolm

She is taking a lot in right now. I think it's understandable if she mixed up some info in a time like this. 


Thank your buddy for us for finding him please. I know it had to of been tough. 

Can someone post up a map showing where he went in the water and where he was found? More for the guys that aren't familiar with the area.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Wasn't saying anything bad I couldn't imagine what shes going through


----------



## Zeitgeist

JFolm said:


> Can someone post up a map showing where he went in the water and where he was found? More for the guys that aren't familiar with the area.


This was the original map. It all started near South & North Deer Island. Google that and then Google Indian Beach Galveston, TX and you will figure it out.


----------



## gater

*Alex*

As most of you know by now Alex was located by a kayak fisherman Wednesday in West Galveston Bay at Indain Beach which I believe is Bird Island cove between Jamacia Beach and Sea Isle. Based on guesstimating, his body was recovered about 8-10 miles away from the general location he was last seen.

In speaking with his dad he was fully aware that it was Alex based on the clothing he was wearing. Dental records were needed for a positive identification since he did not have any ID on him, we found his wallet on the kayak the day after he went missing.

While the entire ordeal is sad, it's good to know the family has some closure and that they are not the ones that found him.

I appreciate the 2cool group for stepping up and helping this family find their son. Plenty of people here spent time and their own money searching for Alex and so many that could not search offered prayers on monetary support to the effort. Another fine example of the type of people there is on this board.

Alex's dad expressed nothing but praise to the good people of 2cool and the West End Anglers for all the effort and concern they put forth to help find his son.

Hope like he!! We never have to do this again but always good to know there are always good people here to help.

Thanks again!


----------



## Runway

Thanks for the update Gater.


----------

